# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا فى نقاب الطالبات

## ايمن محمد عاطف حامد

*باسم الشعب

المحكمة الدستورية العليا



بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة يوم السبت 18 مايو 1996 الموافق 30 ذو الحجة 1416 ه• 

برئاسة السيد المستشار الدكتور/ عوض محمد عوض المر                      رئيس المحكمة 

وعضوية السادة المستشارين: محمد ولى الدين جلال ونهاد عبد الحميد خلاف وفاروق عبد الرحيم غنيم وعبد الرحمن نصير والدكتور عبد المجيد فياض ومحمد على سيف الدين• 

وحضور السيد المستشار الدكتور/ حنفى على جبالى                    رئيس هيئة المفوضين 

وحضور السيد/ حمدى أنور صابر                                       أمين السر



أصدرت الحكم الأتى

فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 8 لسنة 17 قضائية "دستورية". المحالة من محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالحكم الصادرعنها فى الدعوى رقم 21 لسنة 49 قضائية



المقامة من

السيد / محمود سامى محمد على واصل 

         بصفته وليا طبيعيا على ابنتيه مريم وهاجر 



ضد

1- السيد/ وزير التعليم            

2- السيد/ مدير مديرية التعليم بالإسكندرية                             

3- السيد ة/ مديرة مدرسة إيزيس الثانوية بنات بالسيوف



الإجراءات 

ورد إلى قلم كتاب المحكمة ملف الدعوى رقم 21 لسنة 49 قضائية، بعد أن قضت محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالإسكندرية، بإحالة الأوراق إلى المحكمة الدستورية العليا للفصل فى مدى دستورية قرار وزير التعليم رقم 113 لسنة 1994 المفسر بالقرار رقم 208 لسنة 1994• 

          وقدمت هيئة قضايا الدولة مذكرة بدفاعها، طلبت فيها الحكم برفض الدعوى • 

          وبعد تحضير الدعوى، أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريراً برأيها • 

          ونظرت الدعوى على الوجه المبين بمحضر الجلسة، وقررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم فيها بجلسة اليوم •



المحكمة 

بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق، والمداولة •        

حيث إن الوقائع -حسبما يبين من صحيفة الدعوى وسائر الأوراق- تتحصل فى أن السيد/ محمود سامى على واصل كان قد أقام أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالإسكندرية -وبصفته وليا طبيعيا على إبنتيه مريم وهاجر - الدعوى رقم 21 لسنة 49 قضائية ضد وزير التعليم، طالبا فيها الحكم بوقف تنفيذ وإلغاء القرار السلبى الصادر بالامتناع عن قبول ابنتيه هاتين بإحدى المدارس الثانوية • وقال شرحا لدعواه، إنه كان قد توجه بهما إلى مدرسة إيزيس الثانوية للبنات بالسيوف، إلا أنه فوجئ بطردهما منها تأسيسا على صدور قرار من وزير التعليم يمنع الطالبة المنتقبة من دخولها بالمخالفة لحكم المادتين 2، 41 من الدستور التى تنص أولاهما: على أن الإسلام دين الدولة ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسى لكل تشريعاتها، وتكفل ثانيتهما: صون الحرية الشخصية وتحول دون المساس بها• وقد قضت محكمة القضاء الإدارى -وأثناء نظرها الشق العاجل من الدعوى- أولا: بقبول الدعوى شكلا، وبوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه فيما تضمنه من منع ابنتى المدعى من دخول مدرستهما منتقبتين، وألزمت الإدارة المصروفات وأمرت بتنفيذ الحكم بموجب مسودته بغير إعلان• ثانيا: إحالة الأوراق إلى المحكمة الدستورية العليا للفصل فى مدى دستورية قرار وزير التعليم رقم 113 لسنة 1994 والمفسر بالقرار رقم 208 لسنة 1994 • وأقامت محكمة القضاء الإدارى قضاءها على أن القرار المطعون فيه، قد صدر استنادا إلى قرار وزير التعليم رقم 113 لسنة 1994 الصادر فى 17/8/1994 متضمنا تحديد هيئة الزى المدرسي من حيث لونه وشكله ومكوناته، ومفسرا بمقتضى قراره رقم 208 لسنة 1994، وإن الفصل فيما إذا كان هذان القراران -وقد انطويا على قواعد عامه مجردة- يخلان بحرية العقيدة التى كفل الدستور أصلها بنص المادة 46، مما يدخل فى ولاية المحكمة الدستورية العليا دون غيرها، لتكون كلمتها فى شأن اتفاقهما أو تعارضهما مع الدستور، قولا فصلاً، مما يقتضى إحالة الأوراق إليها- وعملا بالبند أ من المادة 29 من قانونها - وذلك للفصل فى دستورية هذين القرارين • وحيث إن البين من قرار وزير التعليم رقم 113 لسنة 1994 المشار إليه، أنه نص فى مادته الأولى على أن يلتزم تلاميذ وتلميذات المدارس الرسمية والخاصة، بارتداء زى موحد وفقا للمواصفات الأتية : أولا : الحلقة الابتدائية "بنين وبنات"•مريلة تيل لجميع التلاميذ باللون الذى تختاره المديرية التعليمية - يمكن ارتداء بنطلون فى فصل الشتاء يكون موحدا ومناسبا طبقا لما تحدده المديرية التعليمية • ويجوز استبدال المريلة بقميص وجونلة بطول مناسب بالنسبة للبنات،وقميص وبنطلون بالنسبة للبنين مع ارتداء بلوفر أو جاكت فى فصل الشتاء وفق ما تقرره المديرية التعليمية • - حذاء مدرسى وجورب مناسب بلون الزى المختار• ثانيا : الحلقة الإعدادية : 1 - التلاميذ : بنطلون طويل - قميص بلون مناسب - فى فصل الشتاء يمكن ارتداء بلوفر أو جاكت وفق ماتقرره المديرية التعليمية • 2 - التلميذات : بلوزة بيضاء - مريلة من قماش تيل ( دريل ) بحمالات باللون الذى تختاره المديرية التعليمية - فى فصل الشتاء يمكن أن يكون قماش المريلة صوفا، ويمكن كذلك أن ترتدى التلميذة بلوفر أو جاكت بلون المريلة • ويجوز استبدال المريلة بقميص طويل بطول مناسب - حذاء مدرسى وجورب بلون مناسب للزى المختار • يمكن بناء على طلب مكتوب من ولى الأمر أن ترتدى التلميذة غطاء للشعر لا يحجب الوجه باللون الذى تختاره المديرية التعليمية • ثالثا : المرحلة الثانوية وما فى مستواها : 1 - التلاميذ : بنطلون طويل - قيمص بلون مناسب - فى فصل الشتاء يمكن ارتداء بلوفر أو جاكت وفق ماتقرره المديرية التعليمية • 2 - التلميذات : بلوزة بيضاء - جونلة تيل بطول مناسب بلون تحدده المديرية التعليمية - فى فصل الشتاء يمكن أن تكون المريلة صوفا، كما يمكن أن ترتدى التلميذه بلوفرا أو جاكيتا بلون المريلة - يمكن بناء على طلب مكتوب من ولى الأمر، أن ترتدى التلميذة غطاء للشعر لايحجب الوجه باللون الذى تختاره المديرية التعليمية - حذاء مدرسى وجورب بلون مناسب للزى المختار • 

وتكفل المادتان الثانية والثالثة من هذا القرار، إعلان الزى المدرسى المقرر على تلاميذ كل مدرسة وتلميذاتها فى مكان ظاهر قبل بدء العام الدراسى بشهرين على الأقل، ولايجوز لمن يخالف حكم المادة الأولى من هذا القرار من تلاميذها أو تلميذاتها دخول مدرستهم أو الانتظام فيها وبمراعاة أن يكون زيهم مناسبا فى كل الأحوال سواء فى مظهره أو أسلوب ارتدائه • 

وحيث إن وزير التعليم أصدر بعد القرار الأول - وإزاء ما التبس بمعناه من غموض - قرارا ثانيا مفسرا للقرار السابق ومحددا فحواه ، ومن ثم نص القرار اللاحق - وهو القرار رقم 208 لسنة 1994- على أن يقصد بالعبارات التالية - فى تطبيق أحكام القرار رقم 113 لسنة 1994 - المعانى المبينة قرين كل منها • أولا : بالنسبة إلى تلميذات المرحلتين الإعدادية والثانوية : 1 - بناء على طلب مكتوب من ولى الأمر : أن يكون ولى الأمر على علم باختيار التلميذه لارتداء غطاء الشعر، وإن اختيارها لذلك وليد رغبتها دون ضغط أو إجبار من شخص أو جهة غير ولى الأمر، وعلى ذلك لاتمنع التلميذة من دخول مدرستها إذا كانت ترتدى غطاء للشعر، وإنما يحل لها الدخول، على أن يتم التحقق من علم ولى الأمر • 2 - غطاء الشعر : الغطاء الذى تختاره التلميذة برغبتها بما لايحجب وجهها • ولايعتد بأية نماذج أو رسوم توضيحية تعبر عن غطاء الشعر بما يناقض ذلك • ثانيا : بالنسبة للتلميذات فى جميع مراحل التعليم الثلاث : أن يكون الزى مناسبا فى مظهره وأسلوب ارتدائه : المحافظة فى الزى بما يرعى الاحتشام، وبما يتفق مع تعاليم وأخلاق مجتمعهن •وكل زى يخرج على هذا الاحتشام، يكون مخالفا للزى المدرسى ، ولايسمح للتلميذه التى ترتديه بدخول مدرستها • 

وحيث إن قضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا مطرد على أن مانص عليه الدستور فى مادته الثانية - بعد تعديلها فى سنة 1980 - من أن مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع، إنما يتمحض عن قيد يجب على كل من السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية أن تتحراه وتنزل عليه فى تشريعاتها الصادرة بعد هذا التعديل - ومن بينها أحكام القرار رقم 113 لسنة 1994، المفسر بالقرار رقم 208 لسنة 1994 المطعون عليهما – فلا يجوز لنص تشريعى، أن يناقض الأحكام الشرعية القطعية فى ثبوتها ودلالتها، باعتبار أن هذه الأحكام وحدها هى التى يكون الاجتهاد فيها ممتنعا، لأنها تمثل من الشريعة الإسلامية مبادؤها الكلية، وأصولها الثابتة التى لاتحتمل تأويلاً أو تبديلاً • 

ومن غير المتصور بالتالى أن يتغير مفهومها تبعاً لتغير الزمان والمكان، إذ هى عصية على التعديل، ولايجوز الخروج عليها، أوالالتواء بها عن معناها • وتنصب ولاية المحكمة الدستورية العليا فى شأنها، على مراقبة التقيد بها، وتغليبها على كل قاعدة قانونية تعارضها • ذلك أن المادة الثانية من الدستور، تقدم على هذه القواعد، أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية فى أصولها ومبادئها الكلية، إذ هى إطارها العام، وركائزها الأصيلة التى تفرض متطلباتها دوماً بما يحول دون إقرار أية قاعدة قانونية على خلافها؛ وإلا اعتبر ذلك تشهيا وإنكاراً لما علم من الدين بالضرورة • ولا كذلك الأحكام الظنية غير المقطوع بثبوتها أو بدلالتها أو بهما معا، ذلك أن دائرة الاجتهاد تنحصر فيها، ولاتمتد لسواها، وهى بطبيعتها متطورة تتغير بتغير الزمان والمكان، لضمان مرونتها وحيويتها، ولمواجهة النوازل على اختلافها، تنظيما لشئون العباد بما يكفل مصالحهم المعتبرة شرعاً، ولايعطل بالتالى حركتهم فى الحياة، على أن يكون الاجتهاد دوماً واقعا فى إطار الأصول الكلية للشريعة بما لايجاوزها؛ ملتزما ضوابطها الثابتة، متحريا مناهج الاستدلال على الأحكام العملية، والقواعد الضابطة لفروعها، كافلا صون المقاصد العامة للشريعة بما تقوم عليه من حفاظ على الدين والنفس والعقل والعرض والمال • 

وحيث إن إعمال حكم العقل فيما لا نص فيه، تطويرا لقواعد عملية تكون فى مضمونها أرفق بالعباد وأحفل بشئونهم، وأكفل لمصالحهم الحقيقية التى تشرع الأحكام لتحقيقها، وبما يلائمها، مرده أن شريعة الله جوهرها الحق والعدل، والتقيد بها خير من فساد عريض، وانغلاقها على نفسها ليس مقبولا ولامطلوبا، ذلك أنها لاتمنح أقوال أحد من الفقهاء فى شأن من شئونها، قدسية تحول دون مراجعتها وإعادة النظر فيها، بل وإبدالها بغيرها • فالآراء الاجتهادية فى المسائل المختلف عليها ليس لها فى ذاتها قوة متعدية لغير القائلين بها، ولايجوز بالتالى اعتبارها شرعا ثابتا متقرراً لايجوز أن ينقض، وإلا كان ذلك نهيا عن التأمل والتبصر فى دين الله تعالى، وإنكارا لحقيقة أن الخطأ محتمل فى كل اجتهاد• بل إن من الصحابة من تردد فى الفتيا تهيبا • ومن ثم صح القول بأن اجتهاد أحد من الفقهاء ليس أحق بالاتباع من اجتهاد غيره، وربما كان أضعف الآراء سندا، أكثرها ملاءمة للأوضاع المتغيرة، ولو كان مخالفا لآراء استقر عليها العمل زمنا • وتلك هى الشريعة الإسلامية فى أصولها ومنابتها، متطورة بالضرورة، نابذة الجمود، لايتقيد الاجتهاد فيها - وفيما لا نص عليه - بغير ضوابطها الكلية، وبما لايعطل مقاصدها التى ينافيها أن يتقيد ولى الأمر فى شأن الأحكام الفرعية والعملية المستجيبة بطبيعتها للتطور، لآراء بذاتها لايريم عنها، أو أن يقعد باجتهاده عند لحظة زمنية معينة تكون المصالح المعتبرة شرعا قد جاوزتها • 

وحيث إن من المقرر -على ضوء ماتقدم- أن لولى الأمر أن يُشَرع بما يرد الأمر المتنازع عليه إلى الله ورسوله، مستلهما فى ذلك أن المصالح المعتبرة، هى تلك التى تكون مناسبة لمقاصد الشريعة، متلاقية معها، وهى بعد مصالح لاتتناهى جزئياتها، أو تنحصر تطبيقاتها، ولكنها تتحدد - مضمونا ونطاقا - على ضوء أوضاعها المتغيرة • يؤيد ذلك أن الصحابة والتابعين، والأئمة المجتهدين، كثيراً ماقرروا أحكاما متوخين بها مطلق مصالح العباد، طلبا لنفعهم أو دفعا لضرر عنهم أو رفعا لحرجهم، باعتبار أن مصالحهم هذه، تتطور على ضوء أوضاع مجتمعاتهم، وليس ثمة دليل شرعى على اعتبارها أو إلغائها • وحيث إن الأصل فى سلطة المشرع فى مجال تنظيم الحقوق، أنها سلطة تقديرية مالم يقيد الدستور ممارستها بضوابط تحد من إطلاقها، وتكون تخوما لها لايجوز اقتحام آفاقها أو تخطيها سواء بنقضها أو انتقاصها من أطرافها، ذلك أن إهدار الحقوق التى كفلها الدستور أو تهميشها، عدوان على مجالاتها الحيوية التى لاتتنفس إلا من خلالها • ولايجوز بالتالى أن يكون تنظيم هذه الحقوق، مناقضا لفحواها، بل يتعين أن يكون منصفا ومبرراً• 

وحيث إن البين من المطاعن التى نسبتها محكمة الموضوع إلى القرار المطعون فيه، وكذلك تلك التى طرحها الطاعن عليها باعتباره والد الطالبتين اللتين طردتا من مدرستهما لتنقبهما، أنها لاتتعلق بأزياء البنين من طلبة المراحل الابتدائية أو الإعدادية أو الثانوية وما فى مستواها من ناحية هيئتها ومكوناتها، ولكنها تتناول أصلا ماتقرر لطالباتها من أزياء سواء فى مظهرها أو مواصفاتها أو أسلوبهن فى ارتدائها، وكذلك ملامح وخصائص خُمِْرهن، لتنحصر المناعى الدستورية فى هذا النطاق لاتتعداه • وحيث إن القرار المطعون فيه، قد قرر لكل فتاة تلتحق بإحدى المراحل التعليمية التى نص عليها، هيئة محددة لزيها تكفل فى أوصافها الكلية، مناسبتها لها، ولايكون موضعها من بدنها كاشفا عما ينبغى ستره منها، بل يكون أسلوبها فى ارتدائها كافلا احتشامها، ملتزما تقاليد وأخلاق مجتمعها • 

وحيث إن الشريعة الإسلامية - فى تهذيبها للنفس البشرية وتقويمها للشخصية الفردية - لاتقرر إلا جوهر الأحكام التى تكفل بها للعقيدة إطارا يحميها، ولأفعال المكلفين مايكون ملتئما مع مصالحهم المعتبرة، فلا يبغونها عوجا، ولايحيدون أبدا عن الطريق إلى ربهم تعالى، بل يكون سلوكهم أطهر لقلوبهم، وأدعى لتقواهم • وفى هذا الإطار، أعلى الإسلام قدر المرأة، وحضها على صون عفافها، وأمرها بستر بدنها عن المهانة والابتذال، لتسمو المرأة بنفسها عن كل مايشينها أو ينال من حيائها، وعلى الأخص من خلال تبرجها، أو لينها فى القول، أو تكسر مشيتها؛ أو من خلال إظهارها محاسنها إغواءً لغيرها، أو بإبدائها مايكون خافيا من زينتها • وليس لها شرعا أن تطلق إرادتها فى اختيارها لزيها، ولا أن تقيم اختيارها هذا بهواها، ولا أن تدعى تعلق زيها بدخائلها، بل يتعين أن يستقيم كيانها، وأن يكون لباسها عونا لها على القيام بمسئوليتها فى مجال عمارة الأرض، وبمراعاة أن هيئة ثيابها ورسمها، لاتضبطهما نصوص مقطوع بها سواء فى ثبوتها أو دلالتها، لتكون من المسائل الاختلافية التى لا ينغلق الاجتهاد فيها، بل يظل مفتوحا فى إطار ضابط عام حددته النصوص القرآنية ذاتها إذ يقول تعالى "وليضرين بخمرهن على جيوبهن" "ولايبدين زينتهن إلا ماظهر منها" "يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن" "ولايضربن بأرجلهن ليعلم مايخفين من زينتهن" ليخرج لباس المرأة بذلك عن أن يكون من الأمور التعبدية التى لاتبديل فيها، بل يكون لولى الأمر السلطة الكاملة التى يشرع بها الأحكام العملية فى نطاقها، تحديدا لهيئة ردائها أو ثيابها على ضوء مايكون سائدا فى مجتمعها بين الناس مما يعتبر صحيحا من عاداتهم وأعرافهم التى لايصادم مفهومها نصا قطعيا، بل يكون مضمونها متغيرا بتغير الزمان والمكان، وإن كان ضابطها أن تحقق الستربمفهومه الشرعى، ليكون لباس المرأة تعبيراً عن عقيدتها • 

وحيث إن تنازع الفقهاء فيما بينهم فى مجال تأويل النصوص القرآنية، وما نقل عن الرسول من أحاديثه صحيحها وضعيفها، وإن آل إلى تباين الآراء فى شأن لباس المرأة، وماينبغى ستره من بدنها، إلا أن الشريعة الإسلامية -فى جوهر أحكامها وبمراعاة مقاصدها- تتوخى من ضبطها لثيابها، أن تعلى قدرها، ولاتجعل للحيوانية مدخلا إليها، ليكون سلوكها رفيعا لا ابتذال فيه ولا اختيال، وبما لا يوقعها في الحرج إذا اعتبر بدنها كله عورة مع حاجتها إلى تلقى العلوم على اختلافها، وإلى الخروج لمباشرة ما يلزمها من الأعمال التىتختلط فيها بالآخرين، وليس متصورا بالتالى أن تموج الحياة بكل مظاهرها من حولها، وأن يطلب منهاعلى وجه الإقتضاء، أن تكون شبحا مكسوا بالسواد أو بغيره، بل يتعين أن يكون لباسها شرعا قرين تقواها، وبما لايعطل حركتها فى الحياة، فلا يكون محدداً لجمال صورتها، ولا حائلا دون يقظتها، ومباشرتها لصور النشاط التى تفرضها حاجتها ويقتضيها خير مجتمعها، بل موازنا بين الأمرين، ومُحَدَّدا على ضوء الضرورة، وبمراعاة ما يعتبر عادة وعرفا صحيحين • ولايجوز بالتالى أن يكون لباسها ، مجاوزا حد الاعتدال، ولا احتجابا لكل بدنها ليضيق عليها اعتسافا، ولا إسدالا لخمارها من وراء ظهرها، بل اتصالا بصدرها ونحرها فلا ينكشفان، مصداقا لقوله تعالى "وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن" واقترانا بقوله جل شأنه بأن "يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن" فلا يبدو من ظاهر زينتها إلا مالايعد عورة، وهما وجهها وكفاها، بل وقدماها عند بعض الفقهاء "ابتلاء بإبدائهما" على حد قول الحنفية،ودون أن يضربن بأرجلهن "ليعلم مايخفين من زينتهن" • وقد دعا الله تعالى الناس جميعا أن يأخذوا زينتهم ولايسرفوا، وهو مايعنى أن التزامها حد الاعتدال، يقتضى ألا تصفها ثيابها ولاتشى بما تحتها من ملامح أنوثتها، فلا يكون تنقبها مطلوبا منها شرعا طلبا جازما، ولا سترها لزينتها شكلا مجردا من المضمون، بل يتعين أن يكون مظهرها منبئا عن عفافها، ميسرا لإسهامها المشروع فيما يعينها على شئون حياتها، ويكون نائيا بها عن الابتذال، فلا يقتحمها رجال استمالتهم إليها بمظاهر جسدها، مما يقودها إلى الإثم انحرافا، وينال من قدرها ومكانتها • 

وحيث إنه متى كان ماتقدم، وكان تحريم أمر أو شأن من الشئون، لايتعلق بما هو محتمل، بل بما يكون معلوما بنص قطعى، وإلا ظل محمولا على أصل الحل؛ وكان لادليل من النصوص القرآنية، ولا من سنتنا الحميدة على أن لباس المرأة يتعين شرعا أن يكون احتجابا كاملا، متخذا نقابا محيطا بها منسدلا عليها لاُيظِْهر منها إلا عينيها ومحجريهما، فإن إلزامها إخفاء وجهها وكفيها، وقدميها عند البعض، لايكون تأويلا مقبولا، ولامعلوما من الدين بالضرورة، ذلك أن معنى العورة المتفق عليها لايتصل بهذه الأجزاء من بدنها، بل إن كشفها لوجهها أعون على اتصالها بأخلاط من الناس يعرفونها، ويفرضون نوعا من الرقابة على سلوكها، وهو كذلك أكفل لحيائها وغضها من بصرها وأصون لنفسيتها، وأدعى لرفع الحرج عنها • وما ارتآه البعض من أن كل شئ من المرأة عورة حتى ظفرها، مردود بأن مالكا وأبا حنيفة وأحمد بن حنبل فى رواية عنه، والمشهور عند الشافعية، لايرون ذلك • والرسول عليه السلام يصرح بأن بلوغ المرأة المحيض، يقتضيها أن يكون ثوبها ساترا لبدنها عدا وجهها وكفيها • 

وحيث إن استقراء الأحكام التى جرى بها القرار المطعون فيه، يدل على أن لكل طالبة أن تتخذ خماراً تختاره برغبتها، ولايكون ساترا لوجهها، على أن يشهد ولى أمرها بأن اتخاذها الخمار غطاء لرأسها، ليس ناجما عن تدخل آخرين فى شئونها بل وليد إراداتها الحرة، وهى شهادة يمكن أن يقدمها بعد انتظامها فى دراستها • كذلك دل هذا القرار، على أن زيها ينبغى أن يكون مناسبا مظهرا وطرازا - لا بمقاييسها الشخصية - ولكن بما يرعى احتشامها، ويكون موافقا لتقاليد وأخلاق مجتمعها• ولايجوز أن يكون أسلوبها - فى مجال ارتدائها لزيها - دالا على فحشها • ولايناقض القرار المطعون فيه - فى كل ماتقدم - نص المادة الثانية من الدستور، ذلك أن لولى الأمر - فى المسائل الخلافية - حق الاجتهاد بما ييسر على الناس شئونهم، ويعكس مايكون صحيحاً من عاداتهم وأعرافهم، وبما لايعطل المقاصد الكلية لشريعتهم التى لاينافيها أن ينظم ولى الأمر - فى دائرة بذاتها - لباس الفتاة، فلا يكون كاشفاً عن عورتها أو ساقيها، ولا واشياً ببدنها، أو منبئاً عما لايجوز إظهاره من ملامحها، أو نافياً لحيائها، وهو ماتوخاه هذا القرار، حين ألزم كل تلميذة تلتحق بإحدى المراحل التعليمية التى نص عليها، بأن يكون زيها مناسباً حائلاً دون تبذلها، ناهياً عن عريها أو إظهار مفاتنها، بل إن أسلوبها فى ارتداء زيها يتعين فوق هذا، أن يكون ملائماً لقيمها الدينية التى تندمج بالضرورة فى أخلاق مجتمعها وتقاليده •كذلك فإن خمارها وفقاً لهذا القرار، ليس إلا غطاء لرأسها لايحجب وجهها وكفيها، وإن كان مترامياً إلى صدرها ونحرها، فلا يكفى أن تلقيه من وراء ظهرها • 

وحيث إن النعى على القرار المطعون فيه، مخالفته لحرية العقيدة التى نص عليها الدستور فى المادة 46، مردود بأن هذه الحرية - فى أصلها - تعنى ألايحمل الشخص على القبول بعقيدة لايؤمن بها، أو التنصل من عقيدة دخل فيها أو الإعلان عنها، أو ممالأة إحداها تحاملاً على غيرها سواء بإنكارها أو التهوين منها أو ازدرائها، بل تتسامح الأديان فيما بينها، ويكون احترامها متبادلاً • ولايجوز كذلك فى المفهوم الحق لحرية العقيدة، أن يكون صونها لمن يمارسونها إضراراً بغيرها، ولا أن تيسر الدولة -سرا أو علانية- الانضمام إلى عقيدة ترعاها، إرهاقا لآخرين من الدخول فى سواها، ولا أن يكون تدخلها بالجزاء عقابا لمن يلوذون بعقيدة لاتصطفيها• وليس لها بوجه خاص إذكاء صراع بين الأديان تمييزاً لبعضها على البعض • كذلك فإن حرية العقيدة لايجوز فصلها عن حرية ممارسة شعائرها، وهو ماحمل الدستور على أن يضم هاتين الحريتين فى جملة واحدة جرت بها مادته السادسة والأربعون بما نصت عليه من أن حرية العقيدة وحرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية، مكفولتان• وهو ما يعنى تكاملهما، وأنهما قسيمان لاينفصلان، وأن ثانيتهما تمثل مظاهر أولاهما باعتبارها انتقالاً بالعقيدة من مجرد الإيمان بها واختلاجها فى الوجدان، إلى التعبير عن محتواها عملاً ليكون تطبيقها حياً، فلا تكمن فى الصدور، ومن ثم ساغ القول بأن أولاهما لاقيد عليها، وأن ثانيتهما يجوز تقييدها من خلال تنظيمها، توكيدا لبعض المصالح العليا التى ترتبط بها، وبوجه خاص مايتصل منها بصون النظام العام والقيم الادبية، وحماية حقوق الآخرين وحرياتهم • 

وحيث إنه متى كان ذلك، وكان القرار المطعون فيه لاينال من حرية العقيدة، ولايقوض أسسها أو يعطل شعائر ممارستها و لايناهض جوهر الدين فى الأصول الكلية التى يقوم عليها، بل يعتبر اجتهادا مقبولا شرعا لايتوخى غير تنظيم رداء للفتاة - فى دائرة المعاهد التعليمية عبر المراحل الدراسية التى حددها - بما لاينتقص من حيائها أو يمس عفافها، أو يشى بعوراتها، فإن هذا القرار يدخل فى دائرة تنظيم المباح، ولايعد افتتائا على حرية العقيدة• 

وحيث إن ماينعاه المدعى من إخلال القرار المطعون فيه بالحرية الشخصية بمقولة أن قوامها الاستقلال الذاتى لكل فرد بالمسائل التى تكون أكثر إتصالاً بمصيره وتأثيراً فى أوضاع الحياه التى إختار أنماطها، لتكتمل لشخصيته ملامحها، مردود بأنه حتى وإن جاز القول بأن مظهر الشخص من خلال الأزياء التى يرتديها، يبلور إرادة الإختيار التى تمثل نطاقاً للحرية الفردية يرعى مقوماتها ويكفل جوهر خصائصها، إلا أن إرادة الإختيار هذه، ينبغى قصر مجال عملها على مايكون لصيقاً بالشخصية، مرتبطاً بذاتية الانسان فى دائرة تبرز معها ملامح حياته وقراراته الشخصية فى أدق توجهاتها، وأنبل مقاصدها، كالحق فى اختيار الزوج وتكوين الأسرة، وأن يتخذ الشخص ولداً، ولايجوز بالتالى بسطها إلى تنظيم محدد، ينحصر فى دائرة بذاتها، يكون الصالح العام ماثلاً فيها، ضبطا لشئون هؤلاء الذين يقعون فى محيطها، ويندرج تحتهم طلبة المراحل الابتدائية والاعدادية والثانوية وطالباتها، وهو مايعنى أن الحرية الشخصية لاينافيها أن يفرض المشرع "فى دائرة بذاتها" قيودا على الأزياء التى يرتديها بعض الأشخاص "فى موقعهم من هذه الدائرة" لتكون لها ذاتيتها، فلا تختلط أرديتهم بغيرها، بل ينسلخون فى مظهرهم عمن سواهم، ليكون زيهم موحدا، متجانسا ولائقا، دالا عليهم ومُعَرفا بهم، وميسرا صوراً من التعامل معهم، فلاتكون دائرتهم هذه نهبا لآخرين يقتحمونها غيلة وعداونا، ليلتبس الأمر فى شأن من ينتمون إليها حقا وصدقا • 

وحيث إن التعليم وإن كان حقا مكفولاً من الدولة، إلا أن التعليم كله -وعلى ماتنص عليه المادة 18 من الدستور- خاضع لإشرافها، وعليها بالتالى أن ترعى العملية التعليمية بكل مقوماتها، وبما يكفل الربط بين التعليم ومتطلبات مجتمعها، وأن يكون تنظيمها لشئون طلبة بعض المعاهد وطالباتها مبررا من خلال علاقة منطقية بين مضمون هذا التنظيم، والأغراض التى توخاها وارتبط بها، وهو ماتحقق فى واقعة النزاع الراهن على ضوء الشروط التى حددها القرار المطعون فيه لأزياء المراحل التعليمية الثلاث التى نص عليها، ذلك أن هذا القرار لم يطلق أزياء طلبتها وطالباتها من القيود، بل جعل رداءهم محتشماً موحداً وملائماً، فلا يندمجون فى غيرهم، أويختلطون بمن سواهم ، بل يكون زيهم فى معاهد هذه المراحل، معرفا بهم دالاً عليهم، كافلا صحتهم النفسية والعقلية، وبما لايخل بقيمهم الدينية، فلا يتفرقون بدداً • 

وحيث إن القرار المطعون فيه لايناقض أحكام الدستور من أوجه أخرى •



فلهذه الأسباب

حكمت المحكمة برفض الدعوةِ


صدر هذا الحكم من الهيئة المبينة بصدره، أما المستشار عبد الرحمن نصير الذى سمع المرافعة وحضر المداولة ووقع مسودة الحكم، فقد جلس بدله عند تلاوته السيد المستشار محمد عبد القادر عبد الله •*

----------

